# Spinoff: How to make raw veggies safe for toddlers?



## Nickarolaberry (Dec 24, 2001)

Hi mamas!

I am reading the feeding/snacking/grazing thread and wondering. I am a bit nervous about offering raw vegetables, other than thinly sliced cukes or tomatoes, to my ds (20 months). He only just now has a few teeth (we're late teethers!).

I'd like to offer him more raw stuff -- I do slice up grapes, melons, etc. but stuff that's hard textured even when cut (carrots, apples, etc.) is more intimidating to me. How do you do this? I am not a natural in the kitchen, so I need precise instructions









Are those smaller stick-pretzels from Trader Joe's safe?

He's kind of squirrely -- meaning he'll stuff a bite in his mouth and store it up in his cheek for later mastication







and I don't always even notice.


----------



## JamieCatheryn (Dec 31, 2005)

My son got teeth early so I'll think back to 8 months, before he had molars. He would eat apples, pears, peaches, and plums whole, peeled usually, and if/when he got it whittled down to smaller bits I broke or cut it into pea sized pieces and got rid of the seeds. That way he couldn't easily bite off more than he could chew. I sliced baby carrots longways into quarters, gave raw sometimes but usually he got those cooked before he got more teeth. Olives and grapes I cut into quarters too. He gets the very top of little broccoli florettes. He likes little chunks of radishes too believe it or not.


----------



## 4Marmalade (May 4, 2004)

You can grate a lot of fruits and vegetables. I did that with carrots and apples. My dc's would pick up fingerfuls and eat them that way.


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

When I saw this thread I thought it was about worring over things like e-coli not choking. I've wanted to let DS have some salad stuff like baby spinach but worry that I can't get it clean enough.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nickarolaberry* 
He's kind of squirrely -- meaning he'll stuff a bite in his mouth and store it up in his cheek for later mastication







and I don't always even notice.

DS does the exact same thing. When he asks for more food I have to check to make sure he swallowed what I already gave him.

From a not choking point of veiw I wouldn't think baby spinach julianed (cut into thin strips), brocolli or cauliflower cut so he just gets florets and not stem, and peas fresh from the pod would pose to much hazzard as long as eating is supervised. I give those things to DS steamed without problem.


----------



## beachbaby (Jan 21, 2003)

DD is 17 months and just did get her first 2 molars last month....she's been eating raw fruits and veggies for quite a while now, though, with no problems. I worried and watched her like a hawk, thinking she would choke, but the only time she has trouble is with bits of peel. Now, though, she is able to spit it out before she starts to gag on it.

--Apples get peeled (around the middle, at least) and she eats whole.
--baby carrots get cut into match-sticks (use a paring knife to cut into quarters long-ways and then again to make thin sticks)
--cucumber & raw mushrooms, asparagus, etc. get sliced and then cut into pieces (so, chunks about the size of my fingert-tip)
--melon: I tend to leave in bigger chunks and she bites off bits.
--peas: shelled, whole


----------



## Nickarolaberry (Dec 24, 2001)

Thank you.

Oddly enough, he loves frozen petite peas and does fine with them. Other veggies I usually have steamed (baby carrots, broccoli, etc.) and then cut them up.

I guess I should add that my across-the-street neighbor's niece died at age 2 from choking on a cut-up grape, and I know the family very well, so I am a bit paranoid (I'm sure I would be anyhow, but it never strays far from my mind, kwim?).


----------



## knowerofnada (Dec 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nickarolaberry* 

I guess I should add that my across-the-street neighbor's niece died at age 2 from choking on a cut-up grape, and I know the family very well, so I am a bit paranoid (I'm sure I would be anyhow, but it never strays far from my mind, kwim?).

This really freaks me out. One of my biggest fears is DD choking. She only has 6 teeth. I give her cut-up grapes all the time. Are you sure they maybe didn't give her a whole grape and felt too bad about it to say so? That seems so much more likely to me, but if not, I'm going to have to re-think he whole grape thing


----------



## lovingmommyhood (Jul 28, 2006)

My brother also choked on a grape. He nearly died but thankfully an ambulance was nearby and just happened to have a "suction dealy" (sorry I have no idea what it is called) with them. He was 2! I am very careful and cut grapes into fourths.


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *knowerofnada* 
This really freaks me out. One of my biggest fears is DD choking. She only has 6 teeth. I give her cut-up grapes all the time. Are you sure they maybe didn't give her a whole grape and felt too bad about it to say so? That seems so much more likely to me, but if not, I'm going to have to re-think he whole grape thing









Maybe they cut it but not correctly like just in half instead of quarters. I preffer to peel and moosh grapes for DS. It isn't as hard as it sounds to peel grapes.


----------



## Nickarolaberry (Dec 24, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eepster* 
Maybe they cut it but not correctly like just in half instead of quarters.

correct, it was cut in half. She was a bit over 2 and had all her teeth so I'm sure they figured it would be fine.







These are amazing parents too -- attached, loving, wonderful people who nurse, cosleep, etc. (she was their 2nd child, they went on to have 4 more). Not that it matters whether they're AP or not of course; but they are conscientious people who take parenting and paying attention very seriously.








:

It really has affected the whole community -- it happened several years ago, but there is a lot more attention paid to things like choking hazards now. Also they set up a charitable foundation in her memory. Amazing people.

But, back to our regularly scheduled thread...grapes also scare me, even for bigger kids. They're JUST the right size to get stuck in a throat if someone is talking with their mouth full or whatever. They're healthy though, so I cut into fourths and smaller if they're bigger grapes.


----------



## kyndmamaof4 (Jul 25, 2006)

You can lightly blanch the veggies (drop in boiling water for a minute or 2 then shock in cold iced water to stop the cooking)

If ya do this, it takes the raw edge off the food.

Also steaming works well...but I often forget it, and walk away to come back to mushy veggies. This isn't likely to happen while blanching, since ya have to stand right there


----------



## mama2walden&luna (Jun 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mama to one* 
You can grate a lot of fruits and vegetables. I did that with carrots and apples. My dc's would pick up fingerfuls and eat them that way.









: Grating is what we did too. DD was a late teether.


----------

